# Report



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 24, 2008)

Summary of my First Day Back after Nearly A Year:

*wheeze* *pant* *grunt* *grunt* *cough* *wheeze* for about an hour and a half.

What I find interesting is the differences in teaching within the same discipline.  My previous sensei placed everything on the center. Basic punches and blocks, all on center.  New sensei, with explaination, places them differently.  Example, zenkustu-uke finishes past the edge of the body, in order to fully deflect any incoming attacks.  I admit, this makes fine sense; but, to my mind, it seems I should be donning the white belt as it does feel like I'm starting over.

The studio is nicely geared and both the class sensei and dojo sensei are attentive, considerate and well-informed.  It's not a case of 'do this because I say'; but, rather, 'do this and here's why'.

My 15 year old daughter enjoyed herself; though, it was hard work for her and is very happy to be learning.

All in all, a fine first night (back)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 24, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 24, 2008)

Thank you.

My daughter, actually, is very happy to be training.  She battles her weight and is very optimistic that MA will help her achieve her goal.

Me?  I just missed it.  I've felt, all along, that I _need _to do MA.  Just some unnamed drive within me.  Very curious, actually.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 24, 2008)

Great job Egg and your daughter is right it will help with the wieght.


----------



## jim777 (Apr 24, 2008)

There's NOTHING like getting back in the dojo after being out for a while  Congrats on getting back, and it's great hearing your daughter is into it as well!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 24, 2008)

My primary goal is to help her self-esteem, both regarding her weight and her confidence.
Me?  I just wanna be badass


----------



## jim777 (Apr 24, 2008)

I had been doing TKD for a few years before starting Seido in January, and have gone from a Christmas Day 220 lbs to 189 today. The weight will definitely come off if you eat better and keep going to classes


----------



## arnisador (Apr 24, 2008)

Good for you!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 29, 2008)

2nd night was, as expected, much better than the first.

I bought me daughter her first gi; but, we had to go with a size 7.  I had 20 mins to trim and hem the sleeves and legs before class; but, she looked good and made her feel more a part of things.

This dojo is impressive, to me.  A lot of emphasis on strategy in both street-level fighting and competition kumite.  Much drilling.  It is so very unlike my previous seieikan instructor, no disrespect intended.  It's a good place.  And!  my daughter enjoys it greatly.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 29, 2008)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> 2nd night was, as expected, much better than the first.
> 
> I bought me daughter her first gi; but, we had to go with a size 7. I had 20 mins to trim and hem the sleeves and legs before class; but, she looked good and made her feel more a part of things.
> 
> This dojo is impressive, to me. A lot of emphasis on strategy in both street-level fighting and competition kumite. Much drilling. It is so very unlike my previous seieikan instructor, no disrespect intended. It's a good place. And! my daughter enjoys it greatly.


 

Glad it is going well for you, keep up the fine wok.


----------

